# cute villager greetings and catch phrase s?



## SoraDeathEater

:3 needing a greeting for kyle c: something cute x3 and what are your villager's greetings and catchphrases?


----------



## Mothership

For greetings I often use " *insertspeciesnamehere Rules!"  or "Obey the *insertspeciesnamehere*" So for Kyle, that would be "Wolves Rule!" or "Obey the wolf!"  Lazy villagers get "Boo-YAH!"

Catch phrases are usually "applesauce", "buttercup" or whatever else I think of at that time (for females). Cranky males get things like "Snuggums" or other silly things. Jocks get "hug me!!!"


----------



## keybug55

Usually I give greetings to villagers that make the most sense with them...except Kid Cat for some reason...

I guess for Kyle I would say "Mufasa!" since he is based off a hyena (even if the hyenas in Lion King where spotted, doesn't matter since they're still hyenas)


----------



## kite

I usually change greetings to:
- "Hello Agent!" 
- "Bunya!" 
- "Friendly friend!" 

And their catchphrases are:
- "kupo"
- "sweetie"
- "nyaa"


----------



## Miss Renee

Mothership said:


> For greetings I often use " *insertspeciesnamehere Rules!"  or "Obey the *insertspeciesnamehere*" So for Kyle, that would be "Wolves Rule!" or "Obey the wolf!"  Lazy villagers get "Boo-YAH!"
> 
> Catch phrases are usually "applesauce", "buttercup" or whatever else I think of at that time (for females). Cranky males get things like "Snuggums" or other silly things. Jocks get "hug me!!!"


I really like applesauce. I might use that someday. Hah.


----------



## ayeeprill

Merengue's greeting is "Cool Hwip!" of Family Guy fame. I always liked Kyle's regular catchphrase, "alpha". He passed it on to others, some of whom are still in my town so it's like he's still there in spirit.


----------



## tigereyes86

I use things related to the animal.  Pigs would get Snouts, Trotter, Twirly (their tail haha), Oink, Grunt.  Horses would get Cloppy, Hoofy, Whinny, Swishy.  Dogs get Rruff, Grrawr, Woofy.  Cats get Purry, Mee-ow, Whiskers etc, you get the idea!


----------



## Hound00med

When I had Erik in my town, I used to put his catchphrases as "oh deer" and "deerie me"  .. I also had a friend who used to randomly say "I like lem0nz" all the time.. And so I changed Lyman's greeting to "I like lymanz" 'cos his nose is a lemon, and I think the Australian pronounciation for the word lemon is how you pronounce his name  .. Like, "Lih-muhn"


----------



## kimmy27

For cute female villagers I use something like "Hello sweetie/cutie/lovely" That way it seems they are giving you adoring nicknames :3 

On Pudge I gave him the catchphrase "in bed" which is hillarious sometimes xD "Want to do something, in bed", "You are great, in bed" etc. hahaha

I have Jay saying "ladybro", cause he said that onetime to me, and thought it was funny


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Flora's greeting is "Pretty in Pink." For whatever reason, that movie has been on the brain recently and I like the double meaning (she is pink and I'm sure, being a peppy villager, that she wants everyone to think she's pretty). Her catchphrase is "peaches" (again with the pink and they are also my native fruit). I'm not that happy with the catchphrase, but I thought having her say pepto bismol would be mean, especially since I think she's awesome. 

For Frita, her greeting is "Honey mustard," which, along with barbecue sauce, is my favorite sauce to dip fries in. At least when eating McDonald's. 

Haven't had requests from my other villagers yet, which I actually am grateful for. It's so hard to come up with stuff on the spot. Maybe I should brainstorm stuff on paper so I'd actually be prepared.


----------



## Kaiaa

I use, "poptart", "sweetie", "broskie/brozinsky", "homie/homeslice", "sauceboss", and "cupcake". 

I usually use the word "bro" added with another word for jocks, "homie" for Uchi, and food for lazy villagers^^


----------



## meowtownjess

I have Cally say "cheeks" (shes a squirrel). My cats are the best.. Ankha says "purrecious" and her greeting is "Check meowt!", Katt says "pawesome". I've left Moes as "myawn" cuz I think it's cute.


----------



## Azzie

Most of my villagers' catchphrases are things like 'love' 'hun' and 'dear' which I think is pretty cute. Gabi's is 'Squee!' 
As for greetings, I just keep getting them to say 'Hiya' and 'Hey!'


----------



## Puuhi

I recently gave Antonio the catchphrase 'NOT!'. It cracks me up all the time. Some examples:

(It was Ed's birthday)'I hope Ed's having a nice day, NOT!'
'Want to trade, Puuhi? This is a really good deal for you, NOT!'
'I talked to ... from ... today, s/he seemed like a really nice person, NOT!'


----------



## davidlblack

I set Stinky's to BallisLife XD
He is a jock, after all


----------



## Dinosaurz

I got 'Howl's it going" for Wolfgang.


----------



## HungryForCereal

i once changed charliese's catchphrase from nana to nyapapa LOL


----------

